# frontosa tank set up...



## josemaria (Jun 10, 2008)

hello everyone! i need your suggestions for a proper frontosa tank. do you mind showing me some of your tank set up, just have an idea? i have a 200l tank and i know its small but soon ill get a bigger one my fronts will be arriving next week and i have cycled it for a month now. currently i have with natural gravel and 2 clay pots.

Is black gravel better?
Should i add plants?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## frontsrock (May 11, 2008)

josemaria said:


> hello everyone! i need your suggestions for a proper frontosa tank. do you mind showing me some of your tank set up, just have an idea? i have a 200l tank and i know its small but soon ill get a bigger one my fronts will be arriving next week and i have cycled it for a month now. currently i have with natural gravel and 2 clay pots.
> 
> Is black gravel better?
> Should i add plants?
> ...


I know I shouldn't answer a question with a question however...How many Frontosa's are you getting for your 40 gallon tank? That is a pretty small tank for Fronts!! Remember if you add Rocks and other decorations they will displace more water aswell making it even smaller.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

In general, Frontosa in a 40 gallon tank is a mistake waiting to happen... sorry.

How big are your frontosa?

What quantity?

I have seen severe agression problems with 2.5 to 3-inch frontosa in a 40-gallon tank. Granted, it is rare for severe agression problems at that size but it can happen in a tank with a very small footprint. Hopefully your fronts are fry and you should be OK for a short time in a 40 (but only for a short time). Get that big tank sooner than later.

Just my two cents from personal experience.

Russ


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

josemaria said:


> hello everyone! i need your suggestions for a proper frontosa tank. do you mind showing me some of your tank set up, just have an idea? i have a 200l tank and i know its small but soon ill get a bigger one my fronts will be arriving next week and i have cycled it for a month now. currently i have with natural gravel and 2 clay pots.
> 
> Is black gravel better?
> Should i add plants?
> ...


color is a personal choice. Some frontosa (zaire type) looks better with darker gravel, some (Mpimbwe) will darken up so much that a light color gravel is needed.

Plant is also a personal choice. But it is not needed.

If you are getting fry, a 40 gallon tank is good for grow out for about half a year. Then you should think about switching to a bigger tank say 72" long at least.


----------



## demillso (Feb 4, 2008)

I agree with all the above. I have 10 Mobas in my 60g right now while I am getting my 150 up and running. They are about 2.5" and they are already starting to pick on each other more and more. I wouldn't keep them in a small tank if they are getting close to this size. I wouldn't have done it myself but I couldn't pass up a good deal on the Mobas locally!


----------



## josemaria (Jun 10, 2008)

thanks for the advice, im going to get a bigger tank soon. im excited to pick up my fronts tomorrow, i'll update you guys soon


----------

